# hello from South Eastern Ohio



## 1NYARCHER (Mar 21, 2007)

*ohio*

Hello there,,Any where near Racine???


----------



## sweetmeat (Jul 29, 2010)

been there, bout 1 1/2 hrs down river


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sweetmeat. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

